# New York



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Guys n Gals.

I'm off to NY next week. I haven't been there before. I'm going for about five days.

So advice if you please. Have any you peoples been there you're selves. i would like to know of any places to check out apart from the obvious tourist spots ie Liberty times square etc.

I tell ya im excited Tommy.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate you, where are you staying?

I went to NYC a few years back and loved it - the obvious places are a must

Central Park, Statue of Liverty, Empire state etc..i would check out Soho, the meat packing district (sounds so gay) and Little italy during the day some pretty cool shops/bars around there


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Last time I've been to NYC was 2 years back, in Christmas time so it was a bit chilly. Would be pretty nice to just walk around at this time of year though -- I actually preferred to just walk around rather than taking a cab since it's traffic is so shit in the city anyway.

And if you're gonna take the bus, prepare the exact fare in coins seen as they don't give change.

I once walked all of 5th avenue all the way to the Metropolitan Museum once. Was pretty fun.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

SuBwayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I stayed just off 5th - on 85th IIRC - It was a christmas time and the COLDEST weather ive ever expierienced in my life


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Bet you had a cheeky subway snack dint ya boss! eh, just to warm ya little self up! eh!?, extra cheese and toasty, toasty, toasty! me loves a good subway snack! lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Your weird man! I did have a subway the other Day though Meatball Sub Mutha****a!!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah i get a bit weird at times, its from the Mix of Creatine and relentless energy drink i have on the odd occasion, you can tell the nights i have them, I go abit "weird" and slightly mentally ill on posts, i appologise. lol

meatball subs are the best! Testify



marc said:


> Your weird man! I did have a subway the other Day though Meatball Sub Mutha****a!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I love NY, as Romeo said walk everywhere, The best walk you can do is get the subway to Battery park, f**k off the statue of liberty boats, they are a waste of cash (last time I went they had dudes holding up mile markers in the queue, I shit you not it was over 2 miles long.. Fat bored tourists waiting to get on a boat, not for me). Anyway, walk up wall street and just follow the road all the way into central park, you will see all the sights of NY on your way. If you want to hang in the best bar in NY then go to Fanelli's on the corner of Prince and Mercer, THE best place in NY, also Toad Hall just down the end of Prince near Sullivan is a great neighbourhood bar, their Margarita Tuesdays are legendary.

If you want the best Pizza then head over to Arturos on 106 West Houston, it's better than a lot of the top rated places.

Man I could ramble on about NY for an age. You're going to have a ball. Seriously though, walk, take it all in and make sure you go to Fanelli's last time I was there the barman threw out Jodie Foster for being a bitch, it was awesome.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

SO SO SO SO SO SO SO JELOUS !!!!!!!!

honestly mate you will love it, best place in the world by a mile.

Catch a bus to new jersey mate theres an outlet village wich is more like a town ! amazing place to shop have fun :thumb

oh and i think its called gremaldy's or something like that in brooklyn its a world famous pizza place its lush


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Firkin excellent advice. I usually walk when ever I go to a city unless I've got my nipper.

If I remember rightly were right next to central park not far from Wall st me thinks. Does that sound right. I'll have a look at the details tomorrow. I love Paris, Prague , London etc. But I'm really looking forward to this one.

What's the best way to get from the airport. Underground, bus or taxis.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Firkin excellent advice. I usually walk when ever I go to a city unless I've got my nipper.
> 
> If I remember rightly were right next to central park not far from Wall st me thinks. Does that sound right. I'll have a look at the details tomorrow. I love Paris, Prague , London etc. But I'm really looking forward to this one.
> 
> What's the best way to get from the airport. Underground, bus or taxis.


you can't be near wall street and central park ?

taxi would be your best bet from the airport


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

OY MH GOD .. I just wrote like 2 pages worth of stuff and it didnt post :|


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

so here i go again .. cant remember what i wrote, but remember most of it i think

BEEN TO THE CITY A FEW TIMES, my favourite play in the world .. going again next year my 21st , will be able to drink .. oh my god, any guys that are single .. go over to NYC during the summer, thousands of beautiful girls walking about .. and they love the british accent .. the fashion avenue/garment street was full of models .. the every day girls OMLG (o my lady gaga), the girls we think in england that are beautiful would be average for new york city girls

We stayed in new jersey, really nice hotel .. since it was out of the city, it means we saved money so stayed 3 more days .. only took 10 mins to get into new york city .. Will stay there again .. JUST CHecked my pictures , it was called double tree in washington boulevard, new jersey .. I HIGHLY RECCOMEND IT

Taxi is the best way from airport to hotel unless you arrange a shuttle beforehand, works out cheaper as taxi drivers want tips ..

MACY'S .. take your passport, you get a discount card there if you show them .. international discount card gives you 11 percent off .. imagine debenhams, 3 times bigger, but with top quality brands .. incredible

I think taxis and walking are the best ways around usually . walking definitley, but since you're stayin in the city, get a pass for one of the open top bus tour companies, they give great info and show great sites, and have pick ups all over .. I think grayline was the one we used (red bus), there is a blue one too , just go for the one you see the most as that's the best .. this saved so much money and showed us some great sites .. I tell you, this is the best way and cheapest way to get around the city , check out sites, and learn

Book a movie and tv site tour .. was really good to mark down some of the sites on maps, we visited some of the iconic locations by ourselves later

I hope you're a fan of the sopranos .. me and my bros went on this, was incredible, about 50 famous sopranos sites we saw .. a must do for a fan

ask concierge to sort tickets (free but high demand) for either the rory fallon show, saturday night live or colbert report

The museums were good .. i liked the sports one .. didnt visit the baseball hall of fame , metropolitan museum of art was ok .. MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY and GUGGENHEIM museums are must dos

Central park , great relaxing day out .. visit the zoo,we went there twice .. they sometimes have free shows in the park too, on a summerstage, but get there early because it gets packed out .. stay away from horse and carraige, we were told the horses poop into a bag next to the carriage and are emptied at the end of the day !

Bronx zoo is nice, as is the NYC aquarium

There is a madam tusades ..much better than the london one

ROCKERFELLER CENTER .. go to the top, best views of the city from there

There is a tv studio near there (nbc, abc or something), go do a tour there .. that was good

Go across to Brooklyn and go to the Brooklyn Ice Cream Factory on the Promenade. Then take the walk back across Brooklyn Bridge. Got to be done.

I got collared by a couple of people in Times Square selling tickets for a comedy club. This was the Broadway Comedy Club. Basically it was $20 or so for 2 tickets that allowed entrance for 2 people on each. So basically you and one other could go to see 2 shows or 4 of you see one show. Watch out for these clubs though they have a 2 drink minimum. So you will spend at least $10 each on drinks in there - but overall well worth it. The comedy in there was good.

go rowing in central park. the boathouse is on 72nd street on the east side. each boat fits four- so if you split the price it comes out to like $4or5 each.

theres the circle line cruise at south street seaport- pretty boring but is a typical tourist attraction. if you've considered the circle line or something like it, and are going with people who like to have fun, id recommend checking out the Beast. it leaves from the same place and follows the same path as the circle line basically but is a speed boat and blasts music.

There is an outlet mall thing about an hour away by coach, arrange a tour .. think its called woodbury, designer fashions should be on sale , they are cheaper there anyway ..

BROADWAY .. defo go watch a show, we got lion king tickets 15 mins before show was due to start, we got 5 tickets for the price of 3 .. The ballet shows are meant to be good too , will do that next time

EMPIRE STATE BUILDING .. kinda boring in my opinion, some people wait for hours, so make sure you get the "skip the queue" ticket,w e got to the top in 10 minutes !!

STATUE OF LIBERTY and ELLIS ISLAND .. i was tired by the time we reached ellis island, so didnt enjoy it as much as i think i might have .. though not fun to be indoors in the heat .. and the queues for the boats are ridicuous when coming back .. when going there, get the skip the queue tickets, people waited 4 hours in the boiling heat, we waited 40 minutes

However, in my opinion , the last time we went was the best because .. we did a helicopter tour .. about a 100quid for a half hour .. but the views were insane, this is a MUST DO ... 2 locations in lower manhattan i think that do it

ground ZERO .. when you see just how much of a gap is left, it really hits you how bad 9/11 was

yankees game ? dunno if a season is on, we went to a game in the last season on their old stadium, was ok .. kinda boring

JAMAICA AVENUE , QUEENS .. never go there ! CONEY ISLAND = BORING

i wanted to do this, mum wouldnt let me

http://www.scottspizzatours.com/p/tourdescriptions/

Little Italy .. the pizzas are incredible .. 28 inch pizzaa between 5 of you for 20 dollars, and it wasnt the crap you get here.. it was orgasmic lol .. then go into an italian bakery and get a lobster tail, such a good dessert

if you go to new jersey, carlos bake shop, made world famous by tv show cake boss, is based in hoboken, meant to be awesome

central station .. incredible site .. there is a little room that has a cave style thing, 4 corners, you speak into 1 corner, and it works like a telephone into another corner .. good for secret rendezvous'

SUBWAY FOOT LONG FOR 5 DOLLARS .. The subbarro or something, fast food italian style, decent place .. never eat at a food stand or stall in the street, many are unlicensed, and those that are licensed are stored in rat infested areas and rarely cleaned

I'll never forget this .. we were in the nike store .. and zambrotta was buying boots right next to us !! famous italian right back, in the world cup at the moment

times square is cool .. FAO Schwarz , amazing toy story, play on the large keyboard seen in the movie BIG

Do NOT WEAR A I HEART NY SHIRT .. people hate you lol

I loved the United Nations tour

My mum and dad did this cruise around manhattan late at night, 3 course meal, they said it was good

walk down to south street sea sport

check out how much street space columbia uni takes up !!

i didnt like china town

I spent all my money at DR JAYS, MACY and the NEW ERA store

i LIKED The tour of MTV studos

Washington square park .. if you want to get some good weed for cheap, thats the place lol

DO NOT WATCH TV IN USA .. There is an ad break every 5 minutes .

a ridiculous amount of fast food places .. though POPEYES CHICKEN >> KFC

Hope that helped in some way


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> so here i go again .. cant remember what i wrote, but remember most of it i think
> 
> BEEN TO THE CITY A FEW TIMES, my favourite play in the world .. going again next year my 21st
> 
> ...


the best place in the world by a mile isn't it jeevan ?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Without a doubt mate .. going there and Miami next year with my mates ..

Wish I could go again this year .. 5 days isnt enough .. we went for a week, and all that took us 2-3 holidays to do !

I'll ask my bros and mum and dad if they remember any good bars or restaurants

if anyone plans to go to new york

double tree in washington boulevard, new jersey

I cant speak higher about it .. there is a little mall around the corner, its quiet due to being in new jersey, an asda round the corner .. 2 mins from the subway station .. took us 10 minutes to get to the outside of empire state building .. The best thing was, it's much cheaper, but a really good quality hotel with great friendly staff .. and by staying here, you get 5-7 days stay, where the same money would only get you 3 days if you stayed in New york city .. I personally don't think you can do much in 3 days , especially if you want to go shopping and come across big queues


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

i hate you all  !


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I should have said Broadway Imy. I may well change the hotel now due to Jeevan' recomendation. I've checked out double tree and it looks good and a couple hundred dollars cheaper, but with good access to everything still. The toss up is between price and being able to walk out of the hotel and straight into Central park, which I like the idea of but my beloved likes the price of Double Tree.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Personally I'd never stay in Jersey and go into the city, if you're doing NY do it properly. The Doubletree is pretty nice, right by Rock Centre as well, great location, I usually stay in The W on Lexington or Park Central on 7th Ave. NY is all about the experience and personally i don't think you get the whole thing staying out of manhattan.

If there's more than 2 of you going then the other option is to stay at the Embassy Suites near Battery Park, awesome serviced appartments for less than a hotel room, went there first with work but been there with friends too once I knew it existed.

Oh and don't forget to use the subway, forget what everyone says about it, it IS safe, runs 24 hours a day and has more cops on it than you will ever see anywhere in the world...


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought it was overhyped but maybe it was just because I went in the middle of winter.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

we stayed at the marriot in brooklyn was a really good hotel


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Romeo said:


> I thought it was overhyped but maybe it was just because I went in the middle of winter.


Matt, I understand exactly what you mean .. When I next go, I will be going out and getting drunk so will want to stay in the city, and since i rarely sleep there will always be something to do... think i will look at those embassy suites matt is on about

Though I disagree about the true feeling of new york coming by staying in a city hotel .. because to me, the hotel is the rest place and sleep place .. i think the experience comes from the thing you do and see .. not where you stay .. if i was rich, then yeah i would agree, staying at a top quality hotel in the city would add to the experience .. the doubletree is a quality hotel though .. the helicopter tour, that's what NYC is about .. I think hotels play a bigger part when they are really iconic hotels and/ or are are resorts like sandals .. I don't think it's that important in the city unless you want instant access

When we went younger, we stayed in the holiday inn in the city, it was ok, but there is usually always something going on in the city .. wasnt very relaxing unless you're in the upper east or upper west side

The thing with staying in new jersey is that it's really quiet, so if you want a peaceful relaxing night I highly reccomend it. My mum said we used to catch the PAF train into the middle of manhattan, that took us 10 minutes (even with commuters on the train) .. by staying in NJ, it meant we got to stay longer, saved money which meant we got to do more shopping and a helicopter tour .. my mum just told me that there was a shuttle that took you to the port that led to a ferry crossing to get to manhattan

If you've had a really long day, it might seem far to walk .. but in reality that's just because you've walked around so much .. and got extra shopping bags to carry because of the money saved lol

breakfast at brownstones .. so nice

We usuallly stay at really nice hotels when on holiday, and If I go back with my family I will be staying there without a doubt

My mum has given me an e-mail incase you want to get in touch with them, [email protected] , to ask questions, and see if they have any rooms that look at the sea available ..

There is a shopping mall around the corner, which is decent to go to, a lot of food choice there .. there is a supermarket around the corner, we stocked out fridge up everyday

The subways are very safe .. however, I can't help but stress this ..take advantage of the tour guide buses .. quite cheap, they go all around the city, pick up and drop off points all over .. give you great info too

and make sure you book skip the queue tickets for the big sights

In all honesty, if you want to save money but still have a good hotel with quick and good access into the city, then double tree definitley .. if you want to be able to get up in the city, and are going to be going out at 8am, then stay in the city

Any thing else i can help you with, feel free to ask .. though if you're serious about looking at it, email that woman, my mum said that woman helped her a lot when she decided where we were staying


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've checked out the W. Very nice bug out of my price range, 400 dollars a day phew.

Does anyone know anything about the Hilton Garden inn, ridgefield park.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

hi Jeevan. New York was absolutely firkin fantastic.Must have looked at everything in the five days. we did three coach tours. Walked miles and miles. Finally had to settle for the subway as me feet were finished.

The Empire State, Liberty Statue etc were great. The people were sincerely friendly. We spent a lot of time in Times Square and Central park just hanging out.

Ive never been to any city and had good food every time i went to an eatery. Were planning another trip next spring.

I posted a pic of me on the boat over to liberty statue. I know you didn't want to see my ugly mush but you have now so shut it. One of m,e and me beloved as well.

Thanks to Matt as well for the advice.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

nice .. best city in the world ?

how much did ya end up spending on shopping ey


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

We didn't do any shopping really. I bought a couple of tshirts and my beloved bought a couple of things. But we still managed to nibble the best part of a grand. We lived it up somewhat. Lots of good food. We also caught a show. Promises promises. It had that gay dude out of Will and Grace in it. I tely ain't to musicals but this one was very funny. I wouldn't say it's the best but on a par with London, Paris and places like Prague. It's definately feels safer than any other place I've been to. Something like six cops on every street in the tourist areas.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you happen to see the random police gatherings they do to practise for terrorist threats ?

We saw that, there were like 200 police cars in a row

You find any nice places that or things to do that had not been mentioned before


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah I wondered what was going on there. On our last day, the whole area around the port authority was full of police. Hundreds of cops and polce vehicules.


----------

